# Sizing a suitable motor as replace for ICE.



## DMA (Jan 7, 2013)

I ended going for the ME1003 in the end (lower RPM rating than the ME1004).


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

The gearbox will probably be fine, as being a tractor you won't be clocking up huge miles at high speed. It might get warm though so make sure the oil is in good condition and the gearbox not showing signs of wear or lack of maintenance.

If it is a working tractor then much will also depend on the use you want to put it to.

You may be spending much more time in low gears to keep the motor spinning at high speed for efficiency.

I put in a 9" DC series motor in my tractor to have low speed torque and ended up with so much low speed torque that I have broken my second axle!

Do you have photos of the project?


----------



## DMA (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Woody! I'll keep those things in mind - might be a good idea to flush and replace the oil in any case.

I have no idea what the gearbox's current condition is in, but overall the tractor seems okay for its age.

I'll create a new thread for the conversion and post pictures in there.


----------



## DMA (Jan 7, 2013)

For reference, I've just created a thread of the tractor conversion project here.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DMA said:


> I ended going for the ME1003 in the end (lower RPM rating than the ME1004).


I wish I had replied earlier. Those PM motors can be somewhat fragile. I would have recommended to use the wound field field motor for that beast of a tractor. It would be much more durable. But at least they did double down on the brushes on that PM motor. Nevertheless, I'd not box yourself in on the motor install in case you need to upsize in the future


----------



## DMA (Jan 7, 2013)

major said:


> I wish I had replied earlier. Those PM motors can be somewhat fragile. I would have recommended to use the wound field field motor for that beast of a tractor. It would be much more durable. But at least they did double down on the brushes on that PM motor. Nevertheless, I'd not box yourself in on the motor install in case you need to upsize in the future


Hi Major,

No worries on not replying sooner.  I chose the ME1003 for a few reasons, namely the low voltage (48v, possibly 72v), cost, size and hearing good things about it being 'quite a workhorse' from Steve at Smoothwake who converted a Kubota using a similar ME1004:






I'll keep a very close eye (and log the data) on the motor's temp, adding extra cooling if it does climb a but. But thanks for the advice! Off the top of your head, what field wound motor do you think would be suitable running at 48v, possibly 72v?


----------

